# Camera soaked in Gatoraide



## Shesjr (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi,
I have a Sony Cybershot dig camera that got partially soaked in Gatoraide. I took the battery out and let everything dry for two days. It turns on and I can view all images that were in the memory prior to the event. But when I go to take new photos, the screen is green/blue and you can't see anything. The flash works. Then when you snap a shot, there is no image all you see is a grainy grey/blue/green image with streaks running through it. 

Does anyone have any glimmer of hope to share with me on fixing or is this fatal to the camera?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The problem with Fizzy drinks is that they are full of sugar and acid.
Any time that a liquid is spilt on anything electronic or electrical, it requires opening, removing power sources and given a thorough cleaning with at least plain clean water, mildly soapy water or something non-corrosive like surgical spirit, before blowing off the residue & cleaning liquid with a blast of air. Care should be taken though that the air also has no contaminants. I find that vigorous shaking or waving the item at arms length in long sweeps helps get most of teh residual liquids away. If a mid soap solution is used then fresh water will be required to remove soap residue.

In the case of delicate camera parts, especially lenses, water will most likely cause you other problems in so far as it's really difficult to remove and flush through. 

I would suggest that you go see a good camera technician bearing in mind that the amount of work required to fix the problem you are now facing may cost well in excess of the cameras replacement, especially with prices tumbling these days.

If the problem is superficial ie you can see some goo on the outside of the lens you could try cleaning very gently with a damp lint free cloth, the sort that opticians supply for gleaning glasses. Anything else may leave scratches or blemishes which can seriously affect the way the camera sees your image.


----------

